# Another driving restriction in Germany



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

From the 1st February 2008 all vehicles over 3500kg (I think this is correct but could include 3500kg) and above will be banned from München when they are just TRANSITING the city (through traffic); you must use the Ring Road and there could be restrictions on the ring road as well.

Hopefully Boff can confirm the details.

Safe travelling

Don


----------

